# Recommend IPA?



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Last time I was at Spec's (my local liquor store) I got to talking with their beer guru about India Pale Ale's. I can honestly say that I've never tasted an IPA before. Any recommendations for a good IPA to cleanse my pallet?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

There are a ton of awesome IPA's. I may be forgetting one or two, but here are some of my favorites...

Dogfish 90 minute IPA
Dogfish 60 minute IPA
Victory Hop Devil
Stone IPA

I think all of these are pretty available nationally. Good luck with them, IPA's are some of my favorites.

And BTW, you'll need to cleanse your palate after the Cowgirls get beat by the Birds on Sunday


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Dogfish Head 90 Minute is an outstanding IPA.....

not really a big fan of IPA's but when I'm in the mood that's as good as it gets.:tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

This is going the other direction, but I think IPA is really nasty stuff. That is of course, unless you like things like peach, mango and apricot in your beer. The hop should be very bitter almost like a dry hop, but a lot of the IPA's I've had are just dry and sweet.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

Spect said:


> This is going the other direction, but I think IPA is really nasty stuff. That is of course, unless you like things like peach, mango and apricot in your beer. The hop should be very bitter almost like a dry hop, but a lot of the IPA's I've had are just dry and sweet.


I don't know where you get that idea, but I've tried hundreds of IPAs and the only one with any fruit was Dogfish head's Aprihop. It is possible to interpret some of the hop aromas and flavors as citrus or tropical fruits, but generally there is no actual fruit added to the brew.

A quick lesson in hop usage: hops are used at different times in the brewing process to provide bitterness, flavor and aroma. Dry hopping is a process done after fermentation to provide additional hop aroma, and has nothing to do with bitterness.

Also, dry and sweet are essentially opposites, so it would be tough to describe something as "dry and sweet."

As to the original poster, IPAs are wonderful, if you like alot of hops. If you are new to good beer, then they can be a bit much.
If you want to try IPAs that typify the American approach, go for those produced on the west coast, especially southern california and the pacific northwest. East coast IPAs are generally more "English" focusing on malt, with a more subtle, but still substantial hop kick. Midwest IPAs are generally somewhere in between, with alot of hops with a good malt backbone.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> There are a ton of awesome IPA's. I may be forgetting one or two, but here are some of my favorites...
> 
> Dogfish 90 minute IPA
> Dogfish 60 minute IPA
> ...


Thanks for the IPA recommendations and your kind words about my Dallas Cowboys. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

A lot of folks really like IPA Redhook. I'm a big beer fan, but hate IPA's except for Redhook. It's pretty good. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.stonebrew.com/ipa/

http://beeronthewall.com/online-store/scstore/c-stone-anniversary.html


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

nortmand said:


> I don't know where you get that idea, but I've tried hundreds of IPAs and the only one with any fruit was Dogfish head's Aprihop. It is possible to interpret some of the hop aromas and flavors as citrus or tropical fruits, but generally there is no actual fruit added to the brew.
> 
> A quick lesson in hop usage: hops are used at different times in the brewing process to provide bitterness, flavor and aroma. Dry hopping is a process done after fermentation to provide additional hop aroma, and has nothing to do with bitterness.
> 
> ...


Dry hopping is done to impart bitterness, flavor and it gives you that nice hoppy smell. Also, your right I misspoke, "dry or sweet". I know there's no actual fruit in the beer but I can almost always detect fruit flavors in IPAs.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

a couple that are easy to find and always good:
Harpoon IPA
Sierra Nevada IPA


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

SKA Beer :dr


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

mmblz said:


> a couple that are easy to find and always good:
> Harpoon IPA
> Sierra Nevada IPA


Sierra Nevada's IPA is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll second Sierra Nevada and Dogfish Head. Both are great.

Dogfish Head also makes a 120 minute IPA, in addition to the 60 and 90, though that's harder to find.

If you like bitter hop flavor, try Tupper's Hop Pocket. One of the 'hoppiest' I've ever tasted.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

Spect said:


> Dry hopping is done to impart bitterness, flavor and it gives you that nice hoppy smell. Also, your right I misspoke, "dry or sweet". I know there's no actual fruit in the beer but I can almost always detect fruit flavors in IPAs.


I'm still going to have to disagree with you. Dry hopping will not add any bitterness, and although it may impart a bit of flavor, brewers dry hop for aroma only. 
You are correct on the fruit flavors. Alot of fruitiness in ales comes from the yeast. Especially those that have some caramel malts. Lighter ales generally don't ferment enough to impart alot of phenols, and the dark malts in darker ales tend to hide the ale yeast character. So IPAs, being ales with caramel malts and copious amounts of hops will often have fruity flavors.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style/174

this one is my personal fave hard to find though
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/141/35225


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

this one is awesome too http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/321/27804/?view=beer&sort=latest&start=10


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Justin, 90 minute is one of the better IPAs that Spec's carries but you should also try some of the english/scottish IPAs too since they invented the IPA. Belhaven's is good as is Fuller's. Let me know if you want to head down there one day while I am in town and I will meet you there.

scottie


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I can't really recommend any IPA's that haven't already been suggested, but I can tell you one to steer clear of. RedHook's "Longhammer" IPA... its utterly disgusting in my book (although I'm sure some will disagree with me). I've had many IPAs that I've liked, but this one definitely didn't tickle my fancy.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Spec's may carry Widmer's Broken Halo, which is a great one I don't think has been mentioned.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Rahllin said:


> I can't really recommend any IPA's that haven't already been suggested, but I can tell you one to steer clear of. RedHook's "Longhammer" IPA... its utterly disgusting in my book (although I'm sure some will disagree with me). I've had many IPAs that I've liked, but this one definitely didn't tickle my fancy.


I'll disagree. 

Not at all my favorite, but I do like it and it's one of the easiest for me to obtain.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

DennisP said:


> I'll disagree.
> 
> Not at all my favorite, but I do like it and it's one of the easiest for me to obtain.


u Heh, if only there was a "shuddering smiley" Although, since someone was so quick to disagree with me... I may have to give it another shot. It has been 2 or so years since I had a RedHook IPA, but I guess I could force myself to try it again. However, no one could EVER make me drink another RedHook ESB...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Dogfish 90 minute IPA
> Dogfish 60 minute IPA
> 
> And BTW, you'll need to cleanse your palate after the Cowgirls get beat by the Birds on Sunday


:tpd: Can't beat a Dogfish IPA!

oh and Go Cowboys!


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

Victory Hop Devil always seems to hit the spot..

http://www.victorybeer.com/hopdevil.html


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Rahllin said:


> u Heh, if only there was a "shuddering smiley" Although, since someone was so quick to disagree with me... I may have to give it another shot. It has been 2 or so years since I had a RedHook IPA, but I guess I could force myself to try it again. However, no one could EVER make me drink another RedHook ESB...


I agree, RedHook has been terrible in my experience. Sierra Nevada IPA is pretty good, just like all their beers :tu


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

One of my favorite IPAs is the Big Sky IPA (out of Missoula, Montana).


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

My favorite IPA's are always from micro-brews. They load them up with plenty of bittering hops and often finish them with tons of dry hops for that great aroma. 

Don't drink IPA's unless you like in-your-face hopiness! I love it and it's my favorite style.

I must say that I do not like IPA's with cigars. The strong hop bitterness seems to clash with the cigar's flavors. I think that a better option would be a darker beer with lots of roasted malts and a somewhat sweeter finish. Like a marzen for example.

For just trying IPA's I'd recommend Stone IPA or Dogfish. Both excellent.

SB


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Another good one is the Saranac Imperial IPA from their High Peak Series.

Really nice and hoppy, strong @ 8.5% ABV


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Bridgeport IPA
Weed Ales Mile High IPA
Alaskan IPA
Broken Halo IPA (Made by Widmer Brothers Brewery)


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

SilvrBck said:


> My favorite IPA's are always from micro-brews. They load them up with plenty of bittering hops and often finish them with tons of dry hops for that great aroma.
> 
> Don't drink IPA's unless you like in-your-face hopiness! I love it and it's my favorite style.
> 
> ...


Do you think all IPA's are bitter (for the most part anyway)?

I'm not an extra hops kind of guy and don't typically like an in your face, bitter kind beer but I enjoy the Dogfish Head 60 Min IPA (actually drinking one as I type) and love the Flying Fish IPA and Extra Pale Ale (which is claimed to be an IPA as well). Neither of the Flying Fish Ales seem overly bitter.

Victory's Hopdevil is too much for me and I can only drink it on occasion

Flying Fish also makes an ESB (Extra Special Bitter) Ale that is good. It doesn't seem over the top.

Do you think that it isn't unnecessarily the hops that I don't enjoy, just the way they may be using them during brewing (possibly even the dry hops)?

I typically enjoy an IPA over most other brews followed by Lager and Stout.

-Walt

Edit:
Just checked www.flyingfish.com and it seems that the Extra Pale Ale is not an IPA as I thought.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Bell's two hearted is the best I've had in a long time. Absolutely lovely hopping without being overboard.

Liberty ale never fails to please and was the hoppiest beer in American more than a decade ago. 

Most of what we get here in the states as IPAs are hopped with American hops (Cascades and friends). From a purely technical standpoint, they're not at all similar to what IPAs were like when Hodgson's India Ale was king. I call them American India Pale Ales to distinguish from those made with EKGs or Fuggles. In addition, many micros brew what you really have to call a double IPA. 

Having said that, Stone IPA and the bastards, Dogfishhead 60/90, Victory Hop Wallop, Three Floyds Dreadnaught and Bell's Hopslam/two hearted are ones that I enjoy. Never had a British IPA worth its salt. Although more of an APA, Tupper's Hop Pocket ale and New River Pale Ale (Old Dominion, VA) are dang tasty, especially on tap.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Commodore Perry IPA Great Lakes Brewing

Summit IPA 

are two really good ones.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Dale's in the can :tu

It's easy drinkin'


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> Dale's in the can :tu
> 
> It's easy drinkin'


Bah! J/K :r

Seriously, Stone IPA is about as nice an IPA as you're likely to find at Specs. Being a Texan, you have access to Real's output, and I'd suggest you try Real's Lost Gold (if you can find it), and the not-quite-IPA Rio Blanco Pale Ale. If you haven't had it, the Rio Blanco has a dry, crisp character that's authoritative but cleansing.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Tonight I'm having a Green Flash West Coast IPA. It's definately an IPA lover's brew, not for the "hey that's a pretty bottle" microbrew fan. Bottle conditioning leaves yummy yeast flakes in the glass if poured quickly, which adds to the complexity of this high IBU beer. It does have a bit of a dry finish, which normally doesn't suit me, but the bold flavors make up for it. From a small brewery in San Diego (neat place to visit if you're in the area), and it's slowly making its way east. It'll stand up to the strongest cigar you've got, so try it some time


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

For good american style IPAs try

Bells Two Hearted Ale
Stone IPA
Stone Ruination IPA, my favorite.
Great Divide Hercules Double IPA
Brooklyn IPA, this may be more similar to a classic British style IPA.
Dogfish Heads 60 minute is good. Many people love the 90 minute, but it has a very citrus taste that doesn't fit my personal definition of an IPA. If you like a more citrusy hop in your IPA, also try Great Lakes Commadore Perry IPA.
Redhook IPA is a good everyday sort of beer, nothing special, it used to be a great value. It's less assertive than most American IPAs

I'm sure I'm forgetting some others.



> you should also try some of the english/scottish IPAs too since they invented the IPA. Belhaven's is good as is Fuller's.


If you're interested in trying a good British IPA, find Meantime IPA. It's one of the better British IPAs I've had.

Belhaven's is very good, but very light on hops, and it definately has a Scottish twist to it. I would say it's more of a Scottish Ale than an IPA.

I've never been able to find Fuller's IPA, but I love Fuller's, and I really want to try it.



> Dry hopping is done to impart bitterness, flavor and it gives you that nice hoppy smell.





> I'm still going to have to disagree with you. Dry hopping will not add any bitterness, and although it may impart a bit of flavor, brewers dry hop for aroma only.


Nortmand is correct, the purpose of dry hopping is aroma. It does add some flavor as well, but boiling is required for bitterness.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

IPAs were initially brewed to ship to India and they were strongly hopped and had higher alcohol content to survive the voyage from Britain. Today's IPAs are basically souped-up pale ales hopped with every type of hop imaginable. There are emerging styles such as West Coast IPAs that are hopped with specific hop types. 

Hops added early in the boil give bitterness and hops added late give aroma. Many IPAs have a healthy dose of both. I think the key to a drinkable IPA is the balance of the hop bitterness with malt. Some IPAs are way too thin in body to handle the insane amount of bittering hops. These can come across as astringent and too bitter. Unbalanced. That same beer could be very enjoyable if the malt content was increased. Ballast Point makes a house IPA that I don't care for. But, their double IPA with double hops is suuuuuper tasty because it's got triple the malt! :dr Yeah, it pours like syrup but damn it's good.

So, it all depends. If I was to have an IPA with a stogie, I'd definitely want a real malty one. Try the Dorado Double IPA from Ballast Point if you can find it. One of the best beers I'v ever had.

SB


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Samuel Smith's IPA is a nice British exemplar of the style and available at Specs.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Being a Masshole, Harpoon is the best IPA!!! :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

SilvrBck said:


> IPAs were initially brewed to ship to India and they were strongly hopped and had higher alcohol content to survive the voyage from Britain. Today's IPAs are basically souped-up pale ales hopped with every type of hop imaginable. There are emerging styles such as West Coast IPAs that are hopped with specific hop types.
> 
> Hops added early in the boil give bitterness and hops added late give aroma. Many IPAs have a healthy dose of both. I think the key to a drinkable IPA is the balance of the hop bitterness with malt. Some IPAs are way too thin in body to handle the insane amount of bittering hops. These can come across as astringent and too bitter. Unbalanced. That same beer could be very enjoyable if the malt content was increased. Ballast Point makes a house IPA that I don't care for. But, their double IPA with double hops is suuuuuper tasty because it's got triple the malt! :dr Yeah, it pours like syrup but damn it's good. Next on my to find beer list. I have to agree, most IPA's are too thin to handle the bitterness from the hops, all that comes across is bitterness which is not enjoyable to me.
> 
> ...


comments in red


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

SilvrBck said:


> I think the key to a drinkable IPA is the balance of the hop bitterness with malt. Some IPAs are way too thin in body to handle the insane amount of bittering hops. These can come across as astringent and too bitter. Unbalanced. That same beer could be very enjoyable if the malt content was increased.


I couldn't agree more. I find that this is the case with far too many American IPAs. It seems that some brewers are so focused on the hops, that they neglect the malt, resulting in hop water. I love very bitter IPAs, but balance is key.

Conversely, I find some American Double IPAs to be so syrupy, that the hops are overwhelmed. Again, it's all about balance.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

SilvrBck said:


> My favorite IPA's are always from micro-brews. They load them up with plenty of bittering hops and often finish them with tons of dry hops for that great aroma.
> 
> Don't drink IPA's unless you like in-your-face hopiness! I love it and it's my favorite style.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the micro brews. One of my favorites is DuClaw's Venom. Lots of fruity notes.

But I disagree on IPA's with cigars. I think you just need the right pairing. For me, I think a full bodies sticks go well, but mild or mediums just don't work.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> There are a ton of awesome IPA's. I may be forgetting one or two, but here are some of my favorites...
> 
> Dogfish 90 minute IPA
> Dogfish 60 minute IPA
> ...


:tpd:

Not a huge fan of the Hop Devil. It just didn't live up to its name.

Stone Ruination is great, but my vote is for the 90-minute. The 60 minute is a great IPA as well, but not quite in the class of the Stone Ruination or the 90-minute.

BTW, Sierra Nevada makes a popular pale ale, but their IPA is a seasonal release. I didn't like it, and I gave it to different 6-packs worth of tries. It had a metallic taste to it.


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

Have a bottle of Hoppin' Frog Double IPA and a bottle of Boulder Beer Mojo Risin' to try tonight. Both came highly recommended from friends, and my reviews will be coming in the morning!


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

So reviews...

The Mojo Risin' came first. Good bit of bite on this and a very strong and very bright fruity-hoppy undertone. Not a lot of body as far as how thick it is, but that lets it finish off really clean and crisp - moreso than I was expecting. Gives that good refreshing feeling like a cold glass of lemonade on a hot day. It was a good thing I split the bottle though, that 10% ABV started to sneak up on me at the end.

The Hoppin' Frog Double had a lot of body (much more than the Mojo) and that fruity-hoppy goodness that makes an IPA was subdued just a little bit in comparison to the Mojo. One thing I also really liked was that there was none of that pure alcohol taste whatsoever. All of the flavors came across nicely and, in stark contrast to the Mojo, the Frog felt like a beer that could definitely stick to your bones and warm you up in the winter.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

SilvrBck said:


> IPAs were initially brewed to ship to India and they were strongly hopped and had higher alcohol content to survive the voyage from Britain. Today's IPAs are basically souped-up pale ales hopped with every type of hop imaginable. There are emerging styles such as West Coast IPAs that are hopped with specific hop types.
> 
> Hops added early in the boil give bitterness and hops added late give aroma. Many IPAs have a healthy dose of both. I think the key to a drinkable IPA is the balance of the hop bitterness with malt. Some IPAs are way too thin in body to handle the insane amount of bittering hops. These can come across as astringent and too bitter. Unbalanced. That same beer could be very enjoyable if the malt content was increased. Ballast Point makes a house IPA that I don't care for. But, their double IPA with double hops is suuuuuper tasty because it's got triple the malt! :dr Yeah, it pours like syrup but damn it's good.
> 
> ...


Victory also makes Storm King Imperial IPA which has more malt background than their Hop Devil. Also has a high alcohol content. I like it.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

fizguy said:


> Victory also makes Storm King Imperial IPA which has more malt background than their Hop Devil. Also has a high alcohol content. I like it.


Victory's Storm King is an Imperial Stout, not an IPA.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Dogfish Head 90 Minute is an outstanding IPA.....
> 
> not really a big fan of IPA's but when I'm in the mood that's as good as it gets.:tu


Concur. I discovered DfH90MIPA thanks to Club Stogie and a Leafhog post. (I think he recommend it for the New Moo Lodge barroom tap.)

I have become a fan and enjoy it when I can - quite the tasty amber drip.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

How could I forget to mention Racer 5 IPA from Bear Republic?! Put that one on the list to try. :tu

SB


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

SilvrBck said:


> How could I forget to mention Racer 5 IPA from Bear Republic?! Put that one on the list to try. :tu
> 
> SB


Dammit I forgot that one too, that's one of the best!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

muziq said:


> Bah! J/K :r


I laughed too....before I tried it. :tu


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

beernut said:


> Victory's Storm King is an Imperial Stout, not an IPA.


You're right. SOrry about that! It's a stout that's hoppier than usual, not an IPA that's maltier than usual.

Oh well, it tastes good.:ss


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

fizguy said:


> Oh well, it tastes good.:ss


Agreed. :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Dog Fish makes a 120 minute IPA. Im picking up a few bottles this week I will let ya know how it goes. 20% abv I think a few bottles will do me good.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

No Mention of Harpoon? What the hell is going on? Everyone knows Boston is the hub for sports and beer... :cb


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


> a couple that are easy to find and always good:
> Harpoon IPA
> Sierra Nevada IPA





mosesbotbol said:


> Being a Masshole, Harpoon is the best IPA!!! :tu


...



mosesbotbol said:


> No Mention of Harpoon? What the hell is going on? Everyone knows Boston is the hub for sports and beer... :cb


uh... I mentioned it.
You already mentioned it once.
Are you a blind amnesiac?

:r


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> No Mention of Harpoon? What the hell is going on? Everyone knows Boston is the hub for sports and beer... :cb


I suppose if you like little baby IPAs made for girly east coast men with tiny little arms!
In all seriousness, most east coast IPAs are very nice, clean English style IPAs. I just tend to prefer midwest and west coast IPAs that melt the enamel off your teeth. Founders here in Michigan makes a triple IPA called Devil Dancer. Tons of malt and so much hoppiness everywhere that after a 12 oz. pour, your entire being is hops. You are hop. Hop is you. It's hard to describe second hand, but just remember that hops and wacky backy are but a few evolutionary branches away from one another.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm a fan of the Dogfishhead 90 and 60 minute IPAs.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Dog Fish makes a 120 minute IPA. Im picking up a few bottles this week I will let ya know how it goes. 20% abv I think a few bottles will do me good.


That's my favorite beer hands down. Too bad it's $10 per bottle for me. If I could find it for half that I'd buy a case.


----------

